# massive Euramobil windscreen



## stevebill

Hi everyone. 
This weekend, I will be looking at two Euramobil 635's - one an HS and the other an LS (anyone know the difference?).
Both year 2000 or 2001. 
Twice now, I've been told that the windscreen is so large, that it will be very uncomfortable for both driver and passenger on sunny day whilst driving.
My response is that , if true, the factory would have altered the design/size over time to solve the problem. 
Is this a realistic problem, or is it the usual rumour mill ?
Comments on this, indeed any Euramobil 635s in general is most welcome.
cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Let us re-assure you the windscreen is not normally a problem. 

Our N&B has a similar windscreen which has electric roll down blinds that are more than adequate.

We have had an issue when driving abroad with the large side windows, which has been over come by fixing childrens blinds, high up so not to reduce visability.

Make sure that the windscreen is in XL condition and that your insurance covers replacement.

Do not let the size of the windscreen put you off if you like the vehicle.


----------



## teemyob

*A Class*

Hello,

The large screen gives you a very commanding and scenic view of the road and surroundings.

Our Frankia has massive sun shades but even on sunny days in Southern Europe, we don't normally use them.

One downside of ours is some reflection from side glass at dusk.

Older Eura Mobil are superb motorhomes, built like tanks. Our first one was a 716HB with standard Mercedes cab (Alkove/Luton). I much prefer the A class and rear passengers get a view that they never did in the Luton.

Good luck.

TM


----------



## JeanLuc

No problems with the large screen of an A-Class. Just make sure you get one with cab aircon (but surely an A-Class Eura mobil would have that as standard?). Without, it can get a bit hot 'up front' if the sun is falling directly on the screen. Similarly, invest in a good set of external silver screens and use them when parked on hot days - they are not just for cold winter use.

As has been said, make sure your insurance policy will cover screen replacement cost. An A-Class screen is expensive, particularly the one you are looking at. The Comfort Insurance policy covers up to £3,000.


----------



## wilse

Big screens are also great, if you want to grow tomatoes!

We just pull down the blind a notch, when traveling on the 'Route du Soleil'  
Having gone from normal windscreen to our current massive screen, I wouldn't go back, the visibility is brilliant, as mentioned make sure you get windscreen cover.

w


----------



## Chudders

I,ve got a Euramobil 810 HS A class with the so called big windscreen. Never had a problem or to be honest never even thought about the problem. It has an electric roller blind that comes part way down as a sun visor but in honesty I,ve never used it as such. Never needed to, not while driving. My windscreen has a graduated tint and that sems more than adequate. I do agree with above comments about reflective screens for hot weather as well as cold when parked up.
I think the LS is an end kitchen and the HS a horseshoe U shaped end lounge which makes up into a bed.
Dave


----------



## Pard

There are quite a number of drivers with lesser vehicles(!) who are simply cowed by the notion of driving A-classes, and will spread stories of the difficulties they perceive, never actually having had the courage to try them. It's everyone to their own, but A-classes have numerous advantages, not least of which is more accommodation for a given length of van, and the boxy shape makes them comparatively easy to place and park. 

As others have said, the windscreens give amazing views over the road and the countryside you're driving through. If you have one, sitting in an ordinary van cab feels very cramped. As far as the sun goes, use the electric sunblind down to the safety stops when the need arises (make sure it's working). That, with the air-conditioning is all you'll need. Like Chudders I rarely find it necessary to use the blind having a tinted top to the screen. The only time you get caught out is when a bright sun is very low in the sky, but that's a problem in any vehicle.

Echoing JeanLuc, make sure a claim on your windscreen cover doesn't affect your no claims, as they do costs a fair whack to replace if damaged.


----------



## gaspode

We also have a N&B with that huge (8'x4') windscreen.

It does provide a magnificent view but does cost an arm and a leg to replace and can keep you pretty warm on a hot day - even with the air-con on full blast. Not really a serious problem though. More of a problem is the condensation if you do a lot of winter travelling. This however can be avoided by using a decent outside insulated screen cover in combination with the inner roller shutter. As has already been said, you'll need an external screen cover for the summer too, the roller shutter acts like a huge radiator when the sun beats down on it.

Some insurers will limit the amount you can claim for a windscreen breakage, make sure your's covers you for a minimum of £3000. The double glazed cab side windows can also be expensive to replace. I remember someone telling me they were quoted over £2000 for one side window so make sure your insurance covers them fully too.

The feeling of extra space you get in an "A" class more than compensates for the drawbacks of the large windscreen.


----------



## HarleyDave

All of the above

The big screen is part of the A class package and it's a positive as far as we are concerned

Yes - we do get some windscreen reflections and I was going to fiddle about with internal "blinders" to reduce the impact of unwanted reflections on/in the mirrors (also excellent on the Integra BTW) but having seen the suggestion of kids' sun blinds above - I'm going to give them a try to see how/if they help. (easier - if not cheaper)

The roller blind is easy to drop down (depending on your seated eye level you can drop it quite a long way actually) to cut off any lower level glare and the tinted top section of the windscreen takes care of most normal sun interference ("if only" - in UK right now...)

I had my windscreen replaced last year due to a crack (caused by flying French stone) appearing from the bottom upwards (in the wiper swept area = an MOT fail) with no problems.
Windscreen had to come from Turkey(!!) but Autoglass (I think) commercial division did it at mine no problem. Excess was about £250(IIRC) - not bad for a £3k item

Don't be put off - go for it and then you can gaze on her and think - "all mine..."

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chudders

You will be surprised at the build quality, its really solid as are some others like N & B and Frankia etc. etc. The double floor creates lots of storage as well as its insulation properties with it being heated. Too many 'extras' as standard to mention on here. Its not, in my opinion the fastest of machines with a 2.8 JTD engine. But mine is a 27 foot 810 with a max weight of 5 tons. I usually travel about 60mph and get about 22 mpg tank full to tank full over 1 1/2 years.
And yes as others have said the A class creates a lovely spacious driving position and views. Some friends of mine have said its too wide but of course its no wider than the coachbuilt model of pretty well any make once behind the cab. It just looks a bit bigger because of the A class shape which is the same for other A class motorhomes.


----------



## erneboy

I am with Pard on this one. Having had various sizes of van I find the current largish one just as usable as any of the others we have had. The windscreen is fine, I prefer the panoramic view to what now looks rather letterbox to me in a coachbuilt.

Over the years I have noticed people who have no experience of them being critical of larger vans and A class vans in particular. They come up with all kinds of reasons for why we should not buy and drive them. The most annoying of these criticisms I have read is the one in one of the Aire Guides where the author, who uses a small van, feels the need to give us a lecture about how he travels responsibly whereas those of us in larger vans are doing it all wrong, Alan.


----------



## nicholsong

I can only endorse the comments everyone else has made.

We are all 'A' Class owners, but it is interesting that, so far, there have not been any negative comments about the screens nor any other aspects of 'A' Class.

I also have solved the problem of low sun in the side-screens with the suction stick-on kiddies' screens, because the windscreen sun visors do not swivel as in a car - well they would not reach due to the wider cab.

Geoff


----------

